# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Lesson of the Day

## Try2StopME



----------


## RAHEN

good lesson. i will remember.
next lesson-watever we do comes back to us in one or the other way.
Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

lesson kept in mind ! thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Moona

haaaaaahaha ...lesson to kar liya kept in mind lekin ..da waZZ funny .. :Big Grin: 
thnxx for sharin

----------

